# Official name of orchestra



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

I have some recordings under the Sonata label with the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra under Bystrick Rezucha. I have also other recordings under the World Famous Masterpieces label with the Slovakian Philharmonic Orchestra under the same conductor. I was wondering if this is the same orchestra and if so why the different name. Thanks in advance for all help and opinions.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

If I were a betting man, I'd go with "Slovak Philharmonic", as my Google search found an official site for the Slovak Phil and NOT the Slovakian Phil.

It could also be that they are "one and the same", as sometimes the orchestra has some binding agreement with one record label, and needs to get "duplicitous" to allow a different conductor to use the same ensemble on another label. This was the case with the NY Philharmonic being called, for instance, the "Stadium Symphony of New York" to allow Stokowski to record with them. The BC Symphony was often called "the RCA Victor Orchestra" if their work wasn't with Toscanini or wasn't sanctioned by NBC executives (though owned by RCA...) when working with other conductors.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Also, I would add the Vienna Philharmonic / Vienna State Opera Orchestra to that list of "duplicitous" orchestras.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

It could be just an inconsistent English translation of the name they use within their own country. I believe their "official" name is _Slovenská filharmónia_.


----------

